
FinderPath - steeples
http://bahoom.com/finderpath/
======
earlz
This is the #1 most annoying thing in my recent conversion to working with a
Mac. There is literally not a single way I can find to copy the current folder
that I'm at in Finder for use in another finder window(ie, open/save files)
nor for use in a terminal. Best bet is to two finger tap, get info, copy and
paste the messed up "Macintosh HD"ized path, manually convert the Macintosh HD
crap to an actual path, and then probably it works and you just wasted 1
minute of your life.

~~~
Hemospectrum
You can click on the folder icon at the top of a Finder window and drag it
into an open/save dialogue, or drag it into a Terminal window to get the
absolute path. This works with individual files, too.

~~~
lunixbochs
You can also drag it onto the Terminal.app dock icon.

------
sauere
Semi-OT: i just recently started using OSX (coming from Xubuntu/XFCE). The
Finder is my number #1 problem with the OS. I find it very uncomfortable and
cumbersome to use, maybe i just don't grasp the concept... whatever.

Is there any alternative? Also open to a command line file navigator.

~~~
leejoramo
In my experience most long-time advanced OS X learn all of the somewhat hidden
keyboard and mousing short cuts of which there are many. Most advanced users
don't directly improve or replace the Finder with more GUI mousing tools such
as Path Finder, XtraFinder and the like.

Instead we use tools that keep our hands on the keyboard and automate
workflows. I have been a user of LaunchBar for over 15 years since OS X Beta.
Other people use Alfred or Quicksilver for the same reasons. Any of these apps
will address most of the issues people have mentioned in these comments. Each
of these apps has a slightly different focus and style so it is worth testing
each to see which fits you the best.

For the few things that LaunchBar can't do, or for much more complicated
workflow automation, I use Keyboard Maestro.

* [http://www.obdev.at/products/launchbar/index.html](http://www.obdev.at/products/launchbar/index.html)

* [http://www.alfredapp.com](http://www.alfredapp.com)

* [http://qsapp.com](http://qsapp.com)

* [http://www.keyboardmaestro.com/](http://www.keyboardmaestro.com/)

Fun Note: you can still download versions of LaunchBar back to pre-OS X
NEXTSTEP.

EDIT: immediately after posting, I saw this review in my RSS stream. They pick
Alfred, but discuss the rest. [http://thesweetsetup.com/apps/our-favorite-os-
x-launcher/](http://thesweetsetup.com/apps/our-favorite-os-x-launcher/)

------
josephpmay
Of course it's written by the same guy who created Hyperdock. Hyperdock is
literally the one tool that makes OSX bearable.

~~~
BinaryIdiot
I've never heard of Hyperdock but damn that's nice. Thanks for mentioning
that!

~~~
bshimmin
Just great. This is basically more valuable to me than all of the updates,
combined, in Lion, Mountain Lion, Mavericks, and Yosemite.

------
ksylvest
Try: ⌘ + SHIFT + G

~~~
M4v3R
This shows you the last path you went to using this command, so it's useless
for showing you your current path.

~~~
unfamiliar
Cmd-c in the current directory copies the current path. Not sure why you would
want to just look at the current path.

~~~
tuananh
You can see the path with `defaults` command show path in title bar.

------
dba7dba
It's really a shame something like FinderPath has to exist. Finder in Mac at
this point is really a shame.

------
SlyShy
So happy if only for Cmd-T to open a terminal at the given folder. I really
appreciate having a navigation bar in finder, I used to do all my serious file
browsing in the terminal. Now perhaps finder will actually have some use.

~~~
sim0n
You can also just do Shift + CMD + G if you want to jump to a folder. You can
also drag the Finder proxy icon to Terminal and it'll write the path to your
session.

------
freshyill
This hasn't been updated in nearly five years. That alone would make me
hesitant to install it. can anyone confirm if it even runs on Yosemite?

~~~
dapak
"FinderPath 0.9.5 March 23, 2015

Changelog Improved compatibility with OS X Yosemite"

------
somlor
I prefer DTerm[0].

From Finder, ⌘⇧⏎ pulls up an Alfred-like modal for executing one-off commands
in the folder you are viewing, displaying output in the modal itself.

Another quick ⌘⏎ pops open a full terminal with the folder as your working
directory.

[0]: [http://decimus.net/dterm](http://decimus.net/dterm)

~~~
xemoka
Thanks for this, this is great. I run iTerm2 in visor mode (quake-type pull
down console), but that DTerm can figure out what the cwd I'm in is great!

------
elcct
So do you need an app for every single thing you want to do on a Mac? I saw an
app for maximising windows, now an app to display file paths...

~~~
leppr
There's also an app to cut-paste files. It's their way of getting users to
adopt their design decisions, make it the most practical option by not
supporting alternatives. Pretty effective.

------
shivang
I guess you can see Where you are by typing Cmd + I in the folder.

I know this is not the best possible solution for this :)

------
wesbos
I'd love something like this that works with the ZSH + z fuzzy folder matching

------
huhtenberg
Cupertino, start your photocopiers :)

------
soyuka
Cmd+Maj+G ?

